# استخدام البوليمرات في صناعه قطع الغيار للسيارات



## m-n-nsour (10 مارس 2011)

سلالام عليكم 

هذا اول طلب لي اتمنى انكم تساعدوووني 

عندي بحث عن استخدام البوليمرات في صناعه قطع الغيار للسيارات 

يعني مثل الكفرات من المطاط والسيور وكذااا 

وشكراا والله يجراكم خيرر


----------



## khalid osman1 (10 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام 
انا عندي نفس مشكلتك انا شغال حاليا في مشروع التخرج عن صناعه المطاط 
وكان ممكن نتبادل مراجع انا محتاج بشده لي مراجع في هذا المجال وشكرا


----------

